# Service Engine Light On, Sputtering on Idle, Squealing...



## Mystikal (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I'm new here. I came looking for info on a problem I'm having with my 2014 Chevy Cruze LT, but of the threads I've seen, none make me confident that they're the exact same issue.

My Cruze has just reached 41,000 miles and yesterday the service engine light came on. When I reached my destination, maybe 10 miles after the light came on, my daughter asks me "what the heck is that loud squeaking noise about?" What What I've observed since is that car squeals and chirps any time that it's on and not accelerating, but if I hit gas even slightly, it goes away until released. The car also sputters a bit, especially apparent when idle, and this service engine light is persistent. I drove around 5 miles today and when I turned it off and got out, it sounded like a row of fans were working to cool things off. When I later drove 10 miles, the same cool down didn't occur. Although when it sputters, it almost feels like it's going to stall, it hasn't actually stalled on me, but it may be slightly slower when accelerating. Hard to tell since it's always been kind of slow on take-off.

At the suggestion of a few posts on this forum, I checked the dip stick and it may have not been inserted completely (oil changes have all been done by the dealer) and there was dried oil goop all over the dipstick handle and along the engine seam just below it. Reseating the dipstick properly after cleaning it didn't seem to have an effect on anything.

I can't recall having any other issues related to this other than maybe hearing mild squeaking a long time ago that the dealer dismissed as nothing. It hadn't been an issue recently.

I must say, have your car malfunction is probably never good for anyone, but this is an especially bad time for this one. Any advice on what I should be looking for?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based strictly off your description my first thought is the PCV disc, built into the cam cover, has failed.

When it fails a vacuum leak results and is generally described as a whistle sound occuring at idle only, a check engine light and rough idle result in conjunction.

If you are sure of yourself, remove the cover that says 'Ecotec'.......this pops off pulling straight up.
With the cover off, you can see a disc shaped cover glued onto the top of the cam cover towards the drivers side of the cover.
There is a small vent hole in the side of that area.

If the disc has failed, you will feel a vacuum if you put your fingertip against the hole while the car is idling.....the moment you cover the hole, the whistle will stop and the engine idle will tend to stabilize.

If this is the case, a cover replacement is called for......this is a covered repair under your five year, 100k powertrain coverage.
The dealer must perform an additional inspection to verify if a check valve, part of the intake manifold, has not failed.
Often, the failure of this valve will cause the failure of the PCV disc.

If this is the case, the intake manifold will also require replacement and this too is covered under powertrain.

Best I can offer from my desk.

Rob


----------



## Mystikal (Jul 3, 2016)

I very much appreciate the detailed response. Sounds like you know what you're talking about. I can inspect and let you know, thank you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mystikal said:


> I very much appreciate the detailed response. Sounds like you know what you're talking about. I can inspect and let you know, thank you.


Yep, I've been around the block a few times.

Readers will appreciate reading about your findings......helps us all down the road.

Rob


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I just joined the club for the PCV failing....


----------



## Mystikal (Jul 3, 2016)

I can confirm that you were absolutely correct in your diagnosis. "Found missing check valve in manifold and vacuum leak at valve cover. Replaced intake manifold and valve cover PIP5197C." All covered over warranty.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mystikal said:


> I can confirm that you were absolutely correct in your diagnosis. "Found missing check valve in manifold and vacuum leak at valve cover. Replaced intake manifold and valve cover PIP5197C." All covered over warranty.  Thanks for your help.


Good news!

Thanks for the follow up!

Rob


----------

